# puppy biting frenzy



## stevie boy (Dec 14, 2010)

9 week old westie cross bichon perfect puppy loving and obedient but occasionally goes into a biting frenzy and will not listen .have tried putting in crate and ignoring her but she tears up contents of that or bites bars .help


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Have you checked her for fleas? Should be easy to see flea dirts behind her ears as you can't always see them in the fur - they're whiley little creatures and mange to avoid being seen when you part the fur. Has she been wormed?

I'd nip her to the vet to put your mind at rest, get her wormed and get her some Frontline - if you haven't already done it that is.

Hope you find the cause, keep us posted!


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

stevie boy said:


> 9 week old westie cross bichon perfect puppy loving and obedient but occasionally goes into a biting frenzy and will not listen .have tried putting in crate and ignoring her but she tears up contents of that or bites bars .help


This sounds exactly like Bo as a pup who drove us mad for a while. Telling her off just made her worse so when she started we distracted her with something she was allowed to chew and when she did we praised her like mad. We thought we were never going to win but she has a great temperament now. Good luck.


----------



## kimdelyse (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't know if it's a "typical" Bichon behaviour but Flo had these moments. I found it best to distract him and offer other things to chew on, and have the patience of a saint! Verbal or audibal corrections seemed to make him worse and wind him up all the more.

If you havn't done so already, consider beginning some basic training like sit and lay down, as a command which your puppy _knows_ how to respond to is a great distraction, and offers an opportunity to be good and to please you. When Flo tugs my shirt when I'm at the table and "ah ah!" isn't working I tell him "sit", or "in your bed". It pulls his mind away from what he's doing, and he's happy because he's been a good boy, which is what every pup wants to be really 

It will pass, though then teething will set in...but that will pass too!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I wouldn't put pup in crate if they are being over the top/naughty. It teaches them their crate is a place they go when you aren't happy with them and some grow to hate being in there.

I gave my dog time outs all the time, but I shut him in another room and everything was always way out of his reach as he would have everything given the chance 

Vets is a good idea too.


----------



## Mama Sass (Sep 8, 2009)

Read this thread...it is not an uncommon problem and with a bit of time and learning what to do when it happens it soon passes.

When Basil was a pup he went through a bitey phase every evening - it was a nightmare but it won't last long as long as you nip it in the bud and teach your pup what is acceptable and what is not.

Good luck and let us know how it goes!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/45772-help-nipping-pup.html


----------

